# Dutch Needs New Home (Near Akron, OH) -- Will Travel



## Chris_Kewl (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello!

My wife and I had three rabbits, two of which are no longer with us. The one remaining is named Bennie. She's a beautiful brown and white small dutch. The reason we need to re-home her is because she was bonded with Rocket who passed away a few months ago. Lately she's been really depressed and I fear she will die of loneliness, also we're not in a position to acquire another rabbit.

If you have love for another bunny, please let me know. My wife and I will travel for a warm and loving home.

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2014)

ray:


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a small neutered male dutch  I'm sad I live 6 hours away!


----------



## Chris_Kewl (Jan 14, 2014)

daisyandparsley7 said:


> I have a small neutered male dutch  I'm sad I live 6 hours away!



I will drive if it means you'll give her a loving home. Bennie is spayed and is very spry and healthy. I have vet checks for her every few months and can give you full papers for her.

Are you interested? If so, we need to talk more.


----------



## Chris_Kewl (Jan 14, 2014)

Forgot, wanted to add a video of her trying to get close to our other buns the day after being spayed. She's very loving and didn't want to be separated from the other two.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSBR0hptaOo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSBR0hptaOo[/ame]


----------



## lovelops (Jan 14, 2014)

daisyandparsley7 said:


> I have a small neutered male dutch  I'm sad I live 6 hours away!



hey it looks like he will drive to get that baby a good home... 
your dutch may have a new friend!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, I hope this will work out for all, bunnies & their humans! Maybe a PM to see if with transport they would like Bennie. I'm so sorry you can't keep her, you seem like such wonderful bunny parents. It is sad when health issues prevent people from being able to keep their beloved companion animals. Wishing you & Bennie the best.


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 14, 2014)

We are PMing I don't know if it will work out just due to my circumstances right now. If I was living on my own it wouldn't even be a question. I'm having a talk with my family tonight.


----------



## Chris_Kewl (Jan 17, 2014)

Bennie still needs a new home, the last offer fell through. If you have a home for Bennie, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry it didn't work out with daisy&parsley7. Praying that the right bunny family will soon see this post & give Bennie a wonderful bunny home since you are unable to keep her. I wish I were closer. Keep us posted.


----------



## pani (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no.  I'm sorry the last offer didn't work out. I'm based in Australia so it's a biiiiit too far for me, but I'm sure there's someone who will be able to offer Bennie a loving home and bunny companion/s. I hope they find you soon! ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're having to give her up! It seems like there are so many pet owners these days who have the best of intentions but often make poor choices where their pets are concerned - I'm sure there are a lot people out there who, in your position, would refuse to part with their beloved bunny. Perhaps because they overlooked or dismissed the depression, because they were in denial about the severity or because they just didn't have the heart to say goodbye. Worse yet, many would probably go out and get a second bunny even though they were in no position to make a commitment to another pet.

I think it's incredibly selfless (and evolved) of you to be able to step back, look at the situation objectively and make the decision to do what's best for Bennie no matter how much it hurts to give her up. It's such a difficult position to be in! It's so heart-breaking to love someone enough to let them go so that they can be happier elsewhere. She's very fortunate to have owners that put her needs above all else and who have given her many years of wonderful care - I hope she finds a new forever home with owners who love her just as dearly and have another bunny for her to bond with. I'm sure she'll always be grateful to you and your wife for all you've given her - you sound like everything a bunny could hope for in their owners!

ray:


----------



## Chris_Kewl (Jan 22, 2014)

Going to bump this since this little girl needs a home!


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish I was closer! I would pick her up in a heartbeat!


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 22, 2014)

I love Dutches. The one I had was sooo sweet.


----------



## Chris_Kewl (Jan 22, 2014)

Where do you live? I will travel as long as she's happy!


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry.....I'm in MN and have no room I wish I could have that bunny tho. Adorable by the way


----------



## lovelops (Jan 24, 2014)

I've contacted someone that is on a bun run right now in Ohio. She is picking up bunnies to get them rehomed. Right now she has about 3 bunnies in the car and is going to be on the road for 13 hours. I'm going to see what she says as she helped get me my rescued bunnies from Tenn to Maryland. I'm going to see what she says..


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 24, 2014)

Hope Lovelops or one of our members can soon help sweet little Bennie find her perfect bunny home!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 24, 2014)

Chris_Kewl said:


> Bennie still needs a new home, the last offer fell through. If you have a home for Bennie, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



I have someone in Toledo (I don't know how far that is from where you are in Ohio) that is interested. She has other rabbits as well..

please if you do not find a home for Bennie within 24 hours or so please let me know or PM me so I can work out hooking Liz up with you for Bennie.

Thanks
Vanessa


----------



## Chris_Kewl (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone contacted me through private message and we're discussing options as we speak. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yey!!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 27, 2014)

YEH!!!! Daisyandparsley7 took the words right out of my mouth!

Vanessa


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 31, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Chris_Kewl (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, in fact testproggie (http://www.rabbitsonline.net/members/testproggie/) did take her in. He was only a few hours away and he had a few other buns who looked well loved. I am sure she'll be great there. In fact, I will be contacting him today to see how Bennie is doing. I'll update you when I know more.


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome! I'm really happy !!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 3, 2014)

That's wonderful. I'm so glad to hear Bennie has a new home with other bunnies..

Vanessa


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 3, 2014)

:woohoo Hooray! So glad Bennie has a new home that you feel will be a good one for Bennie! Also, glad that you are staying in touch (& Bennies' new parents are keeping you updated)! I can tell you really love Bennie & I am so sorry you had to find her a new home. But since you needed a new home for her, I'm glad you found a good bunny savvy home! Yes, please update us! Take care of yourself & family now. Hope Bennie's new parents will join RO & update us with Bennie & their other buns.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 3, 2014)

That's fantastic news  Best wishes for Bennie.


----------



## testproggie (Apr 30, 2014)

Bennie is doing well. Hasn't bonded to any of the other buns yet, but she, Tucker and Betany can all be let out at the same time and things go well. Laurel is Betany's sister and she is so territorial that she runs everyone off, except when she is in her cage (4X4), then she will accept and give kisses all day. Not sure how these pics will come out, but here goes...

Bennie 



Tucker 



Laurel 



Betany 



Bennie (dutch) came from Akron, Laurel and Betany (mini rex) are rescues from people who no longer wanted them, and Tucker (unknown - about 6 pounds though) is from the local Humane Society. All are fixed, happy and well loved. My wife says we have 2 too many, but even she loves the dears. My daughters and I always wanted pets, but my wife has a tough time - especially with cats as they will always be on a counter somewhere. The buns go as high as the couch, but other than that they are fine. Other than being little poop machines anyway :thumbup

Robert


----------



## Chris_Kewl (May 1, 2014)

Yay! Your buns look happy, I am glad Bennie is in good hands.

Thanks again for taking care of her!


----------



## star_tigress (May 1, 2014)

:big kiss: They do look adorable! Thank you so much for the update, Robert. I had been wondering how Bennie was doing! :big kiss:


----------

